# The mal pups



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Have grown a little  having a blast! The other two will be picked up soon, one this weekend, one next. Such a handle! Love the babies though. Had a setback with one pup, Stitch, hence the name, had to have her face sutured back together. One of the adults had enough, the pups just won't quit, and attacked her. Surgery went well, she has healed up, but has decreased her braveness for the time being. Glad I was there, would have been really bad if not. Puppyhood


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I want one so bad, maybe after I get my next terv.  They obviously working dogs so perfect for agility! Oh the possibilities. That mask, will it stay that black?


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Holy cow they growed up.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

They are gorgeous pups! And they have really really grown up!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

mashlee08 said:


> I want one so bad, maybe after I get my next terv.  They obviously working dogs so perfect for agility! Oh the possibilities. That mask, will it stay that black?


 It should ok the darkest two pups. The.male.was returned. Too much dog. He is the darkest of the group.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

More pics. Greta is training the pups on rubble the junk trailer lol


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Too much dog.


Thats why I am hesitant in getting one. I wanna make the dog a great example. Not ruin it lol. They certainly are awesome looking puppies  they look a bit different to the mals here in australia that I have seen.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the pup on the very end of the trailer!  Which one is that?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

The one on the end is Hunter, he is going as a FEMA task force prospect. I think he will do awesome!


Mashlee, I handle so many I was almost shocked when she said he was too hard to handle, I thought, he is only 13 weeks old! Then, comparing him to normal puppies, I see why lol. I offered her another, a female who is pretty laid back, but she was afraid the breed itself is too much. You own a terv? Shouldn't be a whole lot of difference, though the mals are bred to be more high drive in the working dogs. I have only worked with one terv and she was really calm, but well trained, and had plenty of drive and stamina. Going with a calmer pup from a litter I think you would be pleased.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Mashlee, I handle so many I was almost shocked when she said he was too hard to handle, I thought, he is only 13 weeks old! Then, comparing him to normal puppies, I see why lol. I offered her another, a female who is pretty laid back, but she was afraid the breed itself is too much. You own a terv? Shouldn't be a whole lot of difference, though the mals are bred to be more high drive in the working dogs. I have only worked with one terv and she was really calm, but well trained, and had plenty of drive and stamina. Going with a calmer pup from a litter I think you would be pleased.


Haha yeah I easily know how you could have thought that, I guess they just become a normal puppy when you deal with them so long. My breeder friend had one of her tervs come back because she was too rambunctious as well. It is funny no matter how much drive you tell people they have got, they dont believe it till they experience it. Well they didnt put it that way the said she was mental. I got lucky with my girl though, she is the most laid back Belgian I have ever known. So it'll be interesting when I get a working boy, I asked for the most driven of the litter. Yeah I am crazy I know hehe. I will look into that though when the time is right, definitely a dog on my bucket list! I have been contemplating search and rescue and I think the short coat would be better then the long coat of the terv.


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Sar is awesome! Here in the south, the short coat is a must have. So many briers, stickers, swamp mud, and ticks! Plus working in the summer with high humidity and temps, you need to have access to water to cool them, the longer coated dogs would never be dry lol.

Rao, the returned pup, obviously learned he gets a reaction from biting. He will bark and lunge to nip, typical 13 week old mal , and got pretty mad when I ignored it and walked off. He lunged from behind, and firmly attached himself to my left butt cheek. Lost another pair of jeans. 
Once that gets redirected to a tug he should be awesome! For sar, I like the middle pups. Not the bullies, not the quiet ones, but the ones who just seem to blend in the litter. They seem to be the easiest to train, will range easily, and like to work with you. The bullies test your patience every step of the way, do their own thing, and self reward more. The quiet ones don't have the braveness to get up and go on a real busy scene. 

I think his new owner thought he was a mental case too lol. She was just very polite about it. In two weeks time, he took over the household, her six year old daughter, and two other dogs. Of course, I'm thinking, well sure, he is a mal .


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow! They've certainly grown up! They sound like absolutely wonderful dogs in the right situation. I love reading your posts about the work they do.


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah it gets seriously hot where I am located now, so wouldn't be fair on a long coated dog. But its something I am seriously thinking about, I cant do dog handling or sniffer work cos I am not an australian citizen and that bums me out heaps. Being a vet tech is great, but its not where my heart lays. I could always apply to be a citizen though.
Oh he sounds like an awesome little man! That is the belgian for you, before you know it you are their slave and not the other way round lol. Belgians are probably one of the hardest puppies to own. Too smart for their own good. 
Middle pups I could understand they tend to do well at most things, when do you typically start training the dogs for sar?


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Anywhere from 12 weeks up. Simple runaways for live find dogs, and the hrd dogs can start on odor recognition using walk overs. Some don't like to start until a year old or so. As long as it is always fun, short enough and simple enough for the pups attention span, they love to do it. 
I don't use any corrections when starting working them. If they get it wrong, we just go back a step. I never want the dogs to see it as work, only a fun game and they end up living to work!


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just sent an email off to search and rescue dogs australia  no more procrastinating!


----------



## juliemule (Dec 10, 2011)

Wonderful! You will have to send some mal pics from Australia, since they look different


----------



## mashlee08 (Feb 24, 2012)

juliemule said:


> Wonderful! You will have to send some mal pics from Australia, since they look different


Hehe when I see the next one I will! I only mentioned they look different as your mals seem alot darker in the face and coat then ones that I have seen, like some of the puppies on the trailer seem to have black overlay.


----------

